# Apache2 & Tomcat Configs

## TacticalJack

Apache2 is installed and working.

Tomcat is installed and working.

I want Apache2 to pass jsp page requests to Tomcat via mod_jk or mod_jk2 but have not been able to get it to work.

There is documentation on the Jakarta site HOWEVER, browsing the Gentoo Tomcat config shows references to the 'warp' connector as well as the jk and jk2 connectors.

I am unsure what is and what is not configured in the Gentoo install of Tomcat.

I desperately need assistance so that Apache will serve my web site and pass the JSP page requests on to Tomcat.  I do not want Tomcat to be the http server.

Any/All help greatly appreciated as well as needed!

TJ -  :Cool: 

----------

## crown

I wrote a little help page with the steps that I took to configure Apache1.3 and Tomcat 4.1, both installed via portage. Check it out here:

http://www.fw2.net/mod_jk/

Everything should be straight forward and you can refer to the Apache HowTo at apache.org for more information.

----------

## TacticalJack

 :Very Happy:   Thanks for the feedback.   I will try this tonight and post a reply regarding the success/failure of the work.

TJ

----------

## steveb

 *TacticalJack wrote:*   

> Apache2 is installed and working.
> 
> Tomcat is installed and working.
> 
> I want Apache2 to pass jsp page requests to Tomcat via mod_jk or mod_jk2 but have not been able to get it to work.
> ...

 

if you need an ebuild, check out Bug 19094

cheers

SteveB

----------

## pjp

Moved from Other Things Gentoo.

----------

## TacticalJack

This is an update to my efforts.   Many thanks to the original reply from "crown".

The link http://www.fw2.net/mod_jk/ provided most of the information to solve the connector problem.

Further work was required because of the apache virtual host that I needed to set up.  The vhost allowed me to separate my Python/Webware vhost from my Java/Tomcat vhost.

See this link http://jakarta.apache.org/tomcat/tomcat-4.0-doc/config/ajp.html for details on vhost setup of a tomcat site.

Many thanks to all who helped.

TJ   :Very Happy: 

----------

## jcosters

 *steveb wrote:*   

> if you need an ebuild, check out Bug 19094

 

When is this ebuild (and the JK2 one) going to be in portage?

----------

## neurosis

Damn. The above link "http://www.fw2.net/mod_jk/" gives me a 'Forbidden'!

Anyone make a copy of the info posted there? I'm having trouble getting this thing configured..

----------

## morologous

I get the same 403 forbidden.   Does anyone have a copy or mirror of this page, or can crown bring it back?  ( I know it's been nearly a year since the first posting of the link ).

----------

## morologous

Bug 19094 does the trick after some examination.    Bug 36169 (similar to 19094) has some pointers in it as well. 

Worked like a charm for me.

----------

